# Little roos



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Enjoying their un-fenced life.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What handsome roosters. They living a life in the wilderness?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They're true free range.They do have a coop for at night but free roam during the day with no fences.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They have 2.5 acres in the middle of a whole lot of corn and sugar beets!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome!!! Mine free range all day and this big guy helps keep them safe!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Your areal view looks very similar to mine except it's corn and soybean fields and a few more houses.I live in the middle of a 5 acre field but trees border all 4 sides,like a natural fence.Plus,I don't have to look at the neighbors most of the year.My flock free ranges.I kept them penned up at first but when the pen got muddy and then the chickens got wet and muddy,I didn't like that.So they have been free ranging ever since.Had problems with the neighbor dogs but I fixed that with the Mossberg.The chickens next door are jealous.One escaped and moved in over here.She's a very happy hen and tells me about it everyday!(I think they know she's here but never asked for her back-I wouldn't anyway,deplorable conditions there)


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Shhhhh, I'm not telling my chickens. They are lucky enough to get time out with supervision almost every day. (They have a covered run they can access though) Unfortunately free range isn't possible here due to the hawks, *****, feral cats, neighborhood dogs etc.

You have some gorgeous and lucky chickens!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

zamora said:


> Shhhhh, I'm not telling my chickens. They are lucky enough to get time out with supervision almost every day. (They have a covered run they can access though) Unfortunately free range isn't possible here due to the hawks, *****, feral cats, neighborhood dogs etc.
> 
> You have some gorgeous and lucky chickens!


Same with my area. I free range them if I am home, or working around the property outside, but know to get them in the yards before late afternoon. Early morning is also a bad time for sneaky predators.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, NM, sure looks beautiful. Especially the trees.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Not many trees here!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking it looks like an oasis in a desert.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

.................


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

9 months old ... . . . .. .
View attachment 21507

Axl Rose
View attachment 21508

Axl Rose and Malachi
View attachment 21509

Issac and Damien
View attachment 21510

Jason
View attachment 21511

Children Of The GMO Corn .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have dibs on the boy in the fourth pic. I love his looks.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

That's a bunch of good looking birds at 9 months old Nm.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I have dibs on the boy in the fourth pic. I love his looks.


Townline's SLW


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks Dawg .


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

View attachment 21512

Axl at 4 weeks
View attachment 21513

Issac at 6 weeks


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Jason and Malachi at 6 weeks.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Damien at 4 weeks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You must spend a ton of time with them to be able to get them to sit still for those pics. Mine were never still long enough. And when they saw the camera they all decided I was up to no good and moved away.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice looking flock!Love the before/after pics.Good work,Nm!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Axl Rose??? I like it!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Axl Rose??? I like it!


Welcome to the jungle


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I guess I official have pet chickens.Someone offered me $5 for each one and i declined the offer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look, we knew that all along. There are just some things people say and the way they same them that is a tell.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

9 month old free range roosters 6 -8 lbs each $13 .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How about $25.00 each, BOGO


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> 9 month old free range roosters 6 -8 lbs each $13 .


I'll take two.

Not really.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

So,you would sell them for a higher price?Or they aren't for sale?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

4 of the 7 i would consider selling.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And the qualifier to that for sale is that they are going to a good home and not a stew pot.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Chilling in their freezer.I guess it's better than the other guy's freezer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most definitely better than someone else's freezer. 

They are a handsome bunch.

We need to keep this pic front and center for how well a bunch of roosters can co-hab without a bunch of muss and fuss.


----------

